# New JessEM mortise Jig



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Whats everyone think of this new jig?:
http://www.jessemdirect.com/Pocket_Mortise_Mill_p/08200.htm

It's 69 bucks! I might just buy one for the hell of it since it's so inexpensive


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Looks like an interesting option to me! I have had Jessem products in my shop for many years, well built, great customer service.

I agree about the price. I have a mortise machine, but it's so inexpensive and if it solves a problem or works once or twice on the jobsite or away from the shop, definitely worth the money!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Wow, that's going to take a big chunk of the market from Festool's Domino mortiser. If I wasn't on such a tight budget I'd buy one right now.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was looking at it pretty hard. The only thing keeping me from buying one is that I already have doweling jig, and I don't see any major advantage to these small loose tenons over dowels.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Everett,

I received an e-mail with an enbedded video on this new tool from JessEm 2 days ago.

Looks like a Quality alternative spin off, of the Festool 'Domino' loose tenon system at a reasonable price. I believe that's what JessEm has in mind.

For what it's worth, I had always thought that the Domino System could have been a lot more reasonably priced if it weren't motorized, albeit a production oriented tool.


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

Got one and have made a couple if test runs. Looks good. Have not tried different setups yet


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Now that's a good piece of machinery.
Bill


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I have their older models (large and small) - I think it's a good setup IF you only have a handheld drill, and no other tools in your disposal. however, a drill is not really meant to be used as a mortiser (where force is applied sideways and not vertical) as do drill bits. a better solution is to setup a mortising jig with a router for speed, or use chisels. if you don't have a router or chisels, but do have a drill and have a project or 2 that require mortising - this would be a good option.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like another attempt at their mortise mill that flopped and went on clearance everywhere due to a high return rate.

This one might work out better I don't know.

Here is the link to the reviews from amazon even though it's no longer available
http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Slot-Mortise-Mill-System/product-reviews/B00393OZI8/ref=sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

@PurpleLev-I had the same concern as you about the drill not being designed to use as a mortiser. Do you think it might be possible to somehow use this jig with a plunge router, or would some other jig be better?

General now has the "ez-pro" that is also an alternative, but it doesn't look like a real good option to me-just looks a bit cheap. What do others think?

I'm trying to find a good alternative to the Domino-just can't justify the spend on one for my hobbyist needs.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

@sarahss
For loose tenon joinery with a plunge router you can look at the mortise pal http://www.mortisepal.com/


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Everett.
Just ordered one.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*sarahss* the bearings are set to match a drill bit. The jig could possibly be altered to fit a router but will require a larger top to support the router. It is really built for a drill for specific people in mind. I still hold onto mine thinoing of converting it for router use but am finding myself doing m&t with chisels anyway… Maybe some day ill post about it

Probably easier and cheaper to just build a router mortising fixture


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Jermey & purplev


----------



## Brohymn62 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice tool


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

sarahss,
the General one is not worth it, I have one and tend not to use it. Kinda flimsy and getting things to lineup can be a pain. Should have returned it when i could, but left out of town for work and the timeframe to return passed. Oh well, maybe craigslist for cheap.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's probably a bit slow compared to a router. You might
be able to chuck the bit into a drill press and move the board
and jig instead of the drill.

Some guys like the "bead lock" mortise jig which uses 
a drill and special tenon stock but without the side load.


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

crashn-that's what I thought too when I saw the video.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

@Sarahss -

To answer your question about the domino - I've been at this for 15 years and I've
gone over to doweling for everyday joinery. It is not as fast as plate joinery
or domino joinery but positioning of parts is dead on and dowels are very
cheap. I have equipment for loose tenons, mortisers and a tenoning machine
but dowels are quick and strong enough for many applications. They get 
bashed by everybody advocating the newest joinery fad as being "weak" 
but if you use them appropriately doweled joints are pretty robust.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Keep in mind that this can only cut a 1/4" thick mortise. Of course that is enough for many tasks, but it's not like the Domino or a typical M&T other than something in 3/4" stock.


----------

